# Does this look like ringworm?



## Ashley (Jan 2, 2011)

Its not a great pic of it. The boxer just came up this morning with it. Most of the hair around it is gone. Its not crusty in it or anything. She has no other spots on her legs like it. SHe does have a few spots on her paws that are pink in color but do have some hair on them and she has had them for months, if not years. I did put some anthletes foot cream on it for the time being. I am going to give her a bath later with medicated shampoo I have. It is kind of raised of the skin and hard.

Bella hasnt been off the property in months, however there has been a dog here that was around another that had ringworm but not sure if it could transfer that way.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jan 2, 2011)

I am going through this right now. I was given two kittens that were destined to be barn kitties but they were too young and it was too cold outside, so I had brought them in the house. They were house kitties to begin with, so no big deal. Well, they have ringworm, and now so do both my dogs and me. Kittens are inapparent/asymptomatical carries. Which I didn't know and the sad thing is the person who gave them to me denied that it was them. (But I was vindicated- someone who took kittens from them ALSO has ringworm)

That said, it doesn't LOOK like my guys lesions. Poor Toby has them ALL over his belly. Forrest has them around his eyes. But it won't hurt to put the antifungal stuff on him till you can get it checked out.

Toby:


----------



## Ashley (Jan 2, 2011)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> I am going through this right now. I was given two kittens that were destined to be barn kitties but they were too young and it was too cold outside, so I had brought them in the house. They were house kitties to begin with, so no big deal. Well, they have ringworm, and now so do both my dogs and me. Kittens are inapparent/asymptomatical carries. Which I didn't know and the sad thing is the person who gave them to me denied that it was them. (But I was vindicated- someone who took kittens from them ALSO has ringworm)
> 
> That said, it doesn't LOOK like my guys lesions. Poor Toby has them ALL over his belly. Forrest has them around his eyes. But it won't hurt to put the antifungal stuff on him till you can get it checked out.
> 
> Toby:



I dont think it is ringworm. It is only raised on one side. The skin where there is no hair is smooth. It doesnt bother her at all. I squeezed it a bit and got some clearish yellow/bloody puss come out of it. It has no ring look to it like ring worm.


----------



## anoki (Jan 2, 2011)

Have you changed anything?

food? treats? detergents?

I'd say it looks like a 'hot spot' of some sort.....but it's not the best picture....

One of my corgis can't tolerate any kibbles with chicken in them...it only takes 2 feedings and she develops a red spot and the hair comes out in that spot.

~kathryn


----------



## Katiean (Jan 2, 2011)

My vote is for ringworm. It doesn't have to be raised in a complete circle. Heck, it doesn't even have to be a circle. My niece had it and I swear it didn't ever make a circle. It is just a fungus if it is ringworm. When I was a kid (about the 3rd grade) I had a classmate die. The big rumor was that he had gotten ringworm on his head and it ate into his brain. Well, I still do not know why my friend died. But it wasn't ringworm.


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Jan 3, 2011)

My vote is for ringworm. It doesn't have to be raised in a complete circle. Heck, it doesn't even have to be a circle. My niece had it and I swear it didn't ever make a circle. It is just a fungus if it is ringworm

I have to agree with this...

Ahely there is a shampoo you can get from your vets office called MALASEB it worked for a dog that I had. the good thing about it you can use it on your horse and cats too. it is a medicated shampoo you might want to check with them on that


----------



## Ashley (Jan 3, 2011)

I do have a medicated shampoo that is for that and other funguses. I gave her a bath with that last night.

I still dont think it is ring worm by any means, but am treating her as if it is. I have had ring worm and have been around plenty of cattle who have had it and just dont think it is. I remember ringworm as being itchy and this doenst bother Bella at all. The only time she trys to mess with it is when I medicate it.

THis morning there is more pus comming out of it. The pus is like a clearish, yellow tinged fluid.As it stands now I put anti fungus cream on it 3 times daily.

Nothing has changed here. Same situation as it has been for the past 4 years.

I was thinking it looks more like a hot spot to me. My aunt used to have a dog that got them all the time, Except hers was always pussy until the hair came out then just raw looking.


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 3, 2011)

It's hard to tell as it's a bit blurry. My Shepherd gets hot spots (mostly in the summer). MTG takes care of it within a day or two; I cut off the hair around it, wash it once with antifungal shampoo, then rub in the mtg (after drying the area). I apply it every day for a week and then once a week for a month. Awesome stuff! I think it should work for ringworm, too.


----------



## Ashley (Jan 3, 2011)

Heres a more clear pic just taken now. Sorry there not the best as all I have right now is my phone and the lighting is kinda dark. Its still pink but less raw looking.


----------



## Reble (Jan 4, 2011)

here is an article on ringworm with pics

http://www.dogchatforum.com/ringworm-in-dogs.htm


----------



## Gini (Jan 4, 2011)

It very much looks like ringworm...


----------



## Davie (Jan 4, 2011)

My vets says that ringworm will have a greyish center, not red. I thought one of my horses had ringworm but she said no that he had rolled over a hill of red ants and those were ant bites.


----------



## Ashley (Jan 4, 2011)

The whole spot itself is the same color. Tonight its down to a light pink in color, still smooth and a bit tender for her to the touch. By the healing look to it over the past few days, lack of change or spred I dont think its ringworm.


----------

